# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Gestión de los embalses y del trasvase

## yatedigoya

Me gustaría abrir este nuevo tema, para que así podamos debatir aquí los temas relacionadso con la gestión de la CHS de los embalses, desembalses, trasvases, etc. y así no  mezclar temas.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## yatedigoya

> Lo primero GRACIAS por responder,  despues digo que es una duda que podemos tener, tampoco se ni siquiera si el cenajo puede almacenar agua del trasvase.
> 
> Respeto a lo del hilo, las fotos, ect. Estamos hablando del cenajo en cuestion.
> 
> Y para acabar dire que no veo correcto que sigas diciendo que el agua mo se ha ido al mar, cuando en este mismo hilo hemos visto las fotos. Yo fui el unico que aposto, afirmo y dijo que el agua iria al Mar y creo que muchos foreros a mi punto de vista, como minimo deberian de disculparse, ya que en este mismo hilo se me ha llamado loco.
> 
> Saludos y nuevamente GRACIAS por responder.


Hola Azul, te respondo aquí si no te importa y seguimos hablando por aquí.

Lo primero gracias por escribir en este subforo.

A ver, yo no puedo decirte que sean reales o no los datos de la CH del segura, pues no he estado en la desembocadura, pero no creo que se mienta en estos datos, los cuales podrían ser contrastados por las personas que viven por la zona y por tanto sería algo que dejaría muy mal a la CHS si estuviesen falseando datos y saliera a la luz.

En segundo lugar, y considerando que los datos de la CHS son ciertos, no considero que 7 m3/seg. sean algo como para echarnos las manos a la cabeza, pues sería el caudal mínimo que debería llevar el río.

Aquí te dejo una foto del día 4 de abril, del paso del río segura por orihuela que me envió un amigo.


Otra más.


Y estas de aquí son del día 28 de marzo, del río segura antes de llegar a orihuela.


Otra más.


Y estas son más o menos de la misma zona de las de arriba, pero del día 6 de abril.


Otra más.


Todas ellas me las envió un amigo. (Gracias Javi)

Y ahora te pongo una del río segura a su paso por el puente gallego, un poco antes de llegar al embalse del cenajo.


La anchura del río a su paso por orihuela en la zona de las primeras fotos es de aproximadamente unos 20 metros en la zona donde tiene aproximadamente la misma pendiente que las del gallego.

La anchura del río en el puente gallego, en las fotos que te he puesto es de unos 50 metros.

La altura con un desnivel aproximado es de unos 40 cm. a su paso por orihuela, y de aproximadamente 1,5 metros de media, pues tiene zonas con más de 2 metros de altura y zonas con 1 metro de altura a su paso por el puente gallego. La foto del puente gallego la hice yo cuando por el pasaban unos 70 m3/seg. Si quieres hazte una idea del caudal que pasaba por orihuela, pero eso fué durante los días de más caudal que llevó el río a su paso por orihuela, pues como te digo, las fotos me las envió un amigo de allí y me ha enviado fotos cada vez que notaba una subida.

Desde la zona de las fotos de orihuela hasta la desembocadura, todavía hay tomas de agua para riego, y si miras en el google earth, verás que hay muchas balsas por la zona.

Esto te lo he puesto para intentar ver que realmente, al mar no han llegado más de los 7 m3/seg que pone en los datos de la CHS.

Más adelante, por no escribir una biblia, te pondré mi opinión sobre los trasvases, que seguro te sorprendes.

Un saludo.

----------


## Azul

Pues la verdad no comparto el que sigas diciendo lo que dices de Guardamar, hay varios comentarios en el otro hilo, incluso de hoy y mas atras en los que se dicen que el rio lleva mas de 3 metros. Voy a subir unas fotos que se subieron al hilo del cenajo, para demostrarlo, pero que nadie comento.

Saludos

----------


## nando

Una que he comprado en el rastro



en los arbolitos se ve el nivel que llevó.................. :Cool:

----------


## yatedigoya

A ver, lo de la altura lo he puesto en una zona con una corriente aproximada a la que lleva por el puente gallego, pues ya se yo que habrá zonas donde haya alcanzado los dos metros, pero en la foto que ha puesto nando, que creo que es llegando ya a guardamar, ahí la corriente es muy pequeña, con lo cual es normal que acumule mucho más altura.

Pero independientemente de eso, considero que la gestión de los embalses no ha sido mala, pues esos caudales que poneis en las fotos han sido de un par de días y el episodio de lluvias en la cabecera del segura ha sido durante todo el mes de febrero y marzo, con lo cual creo que no ha sido tan malo.

En cuanto a lo del trasvase, y creo que lo puse en su día, justo cuando empezaban a subir los caudales del segura en la cabecera, no consideré afortunado el trasvasar agua estando como estaban los embalses de la cabecera y estando el tunel del canal que va hacia la pedrera roto. De echo, voy a buscar a ver si lo encuentro donde lo puse, y creo que fue cuando Antonio puso las fotos del inicio del trasvase desde el talave hacia el cenajo.

Aún así, creo que eso se me va de las manos, pues ahí hay mucha política, y se que los riegos del trasvase no se pueden regar con agua del segura y viceversa, es decir, los riegos tradicionales del segura no se pueden regar con agua del trasvase, pero como todo, hay cosas que se pueden mejorar.

Un saludo.

----------


## La Campaneta

Como se puede ver a simple vista el rio lleva bastante más de 6 m3/seg. en todas 
las fotos que has puesto de la vega baja, seguramente lleva más de 20 m3/seg, 
por decir una cantidad.

Me llama la atención que nadie se halla atrevido a denunciar lo evidente, que un rio 
que lleve ese caudal es imposible que lleve 6 m3/seg. Lo he denunciado yo porque
me producia incredulidad lo de los 6 m3/seg, pero no he recibido ningún apoyo de
los foreros, a pesar de que las fotos no dejan lugar a la duda.

A mi no me gusta que me engañen o me manipulen, en un pais en que eso es 
deporte nacional. No pasa nada por decir que la CHS esta dando datos herróneos,
o si pasa?

Yoyatedigoya la cuarta foto que has puesto es del puente que une mi pueblo,
"La Campaneta" con Molins, en ese puente llegó a marcar más de 3 metros
el nivel del agua, pero no recuerdo el nivel exacto.

En otro puente que hay más adelante, dirección guardamar que une la campaneta  
con jacarilla si que llegue yo a ver un nivel de 3.80m.

El tema del agua mueve muchos intereses........................y yo solo puedo decir
de que me alegro de que el cauce del rio se halla limpiado, porque los habitantes
de la vega baja no nos merecemos tener el rio más contaminado de europa.

----------


## Azul

> Como se puede ver a simple vista el rio lleva bastante más de 6 m3/seg. en todas 
> las fotos que has puesto de la vega baja, seguramente lleva más de 20 m3/seg, 
> por decir una cantidad.
> 
> Me llama la atención que nadie se halla atrevido a denunciar lo evidente, que un rio 
> que lleve ese caudal es imposible que lleve 6 m3/seg. Lo he denunciado yo porque
> me producia incredulidad lo de los 6 m3/seg, pero no he recibido ningún apoyo de
> los foreros, a pesar de que las fotos no dejan lugar a la duda.
> 
> ...


El primer forero en denunciarlo fui yo de cabeza y me han llegado a bloquear la cuenta 10 dias, hace un par de dias me ponen una ''sancion de 100 puntos'' que no se ni que es. Por que dicen que mancho el hilo....  Otro forero moredador, va amenazando con que sera mi sombra.....

En difinitiva, no se si te habras dado cuenta que la mayoria de los moderadores son de la zona del segura y pro-trasvase. Haver si encuentras alguno en contra.

Saludos

----------


## yatedigoya

> El primer forero en denunciarlo fui yo de cabeza y me han llegado a bloquear la cuenta 10 dias, hace un par de dias me ponen una ''sancion de 100 puntos'' que no se ni que es. Por que dicen que mancho el hilo....  Otro forero moredador, va amenazando con que sera mi sombra.....
> 
> En difinitiva, no se si te habras dado cuenta que la mayoria de los moderadores son de la zona del segura y pro-trasvase. Haver si encuentras alguno en contra.
> 
> Saludos


No creo que nadie te haya bloqueado por denunciar que al mar iban más de 6 m3/seg. ni por decir que estas en contra del trasvase, sino porque lo dices en el lugar que no corresponde y no solo una vez, sino que siempre estás con la misma historia comentario tras comentario. Se te ha intentado decir y hacerte comprender con los datos del SAIH que te equivocabas y seguías (yo he sido uno de los que te lo he dicho tanto en el foro del cenajo como en el del fuensanta) y nada, a veces daba la impresión (por lo menos a mi me la dió) que ni leías las respuestas que te dabamos, pero tu dale que dale con lo mismo, y cuando uno no hace nada más que meter cizaña con el mismo tema siempre en un lugar donde no es el tema a tratar pues es normal que te bloqueen, de echo, yo he estado a punto de no entrar más a la página.
Aquí mira como nadie te va a bloquear porque expreses lo que quieras, pero te aseguro que te equivocas si piensas que los que te hemos dicho que los datos del SAIH te contestaban a tus preguntas y te decían que no tenías razón, que todos somos pro-trasvase o que tenemos algo contra tí.

Si hablamos del trasvase, te diré que yo vivo en un pueblo de murcia (moratalla) pero soy de un pueblo de albacete (socovos), y he denunciado el trasvase siempre que no se haya tenido en cuenta la cuenca cedente. Soy de los que dice, que en años secos, si la cabecera del tajo no tiene unas existencias mínimas, la gente que riega con el trasvase debería no sembrar tanto, pues cuando no hay agua no se siembra o no se riega, o sea, que ellos mismos.
Lo del "agua para todos" siempre he dicho que solo es para unos pocos, pues como te digo, vivo en moratalla, y aquí han cerrado pozos con los cuales se regaban tierras que daban trabajo a gente del pueblo, porque eran "ilegales", pero sin embargo hay pozos "que si son legales" los cuales vierten aguas al río segura para regar campos de golf. Se han construido cantidad de urbanizaciones y pueblos (Mosa trajectum, polaris, etc) en zonas que eran desérticas como Mosa Trajectum, y no había problemas para dar agua a esas zonas, sin embargo, aquí en moratalla no se han podido construir porque "no había agua", cuando el agua que veve gran cantidad de la región de murcia sale de aquí.

Así podría seguir comentandote cosas, pero no todas ahora que si no cada vez que escribo parece una biblia.

Ahora, una cosa es mi opinión sobre el trasvase, y otra es que en el foro del embalse del cenajo siempre se esté metiendo cizaña con que si se hizo bien en mandar agua del talave (pero si no llegaron a mandarse más de 10 hm3, y te estoy poniendo a ojo una cantidad muy superior a la que se envió) y decir que ese agua era del tajo, cuando como te he explicado antes, en los días en los que se mandaba ese agua, el rio mundo bajaba bastante caudaloso, e incluso también estar con la misma historia en el embalse de fuensanta. Eso es lo que siempre se te ha recriminado.

Aún así, te diré, que tampoco se puede decir que la cabecera del tajo esté bajo mínimos, cuando entre los dos embalses acumulan más agua que toda la cuenca del segura, y no me malinterpreteis, que con eso tampoco quiero decir que se mande agua para el segura y mucho menos teniendo excedentes como actualmente tiene.

Un saludo. (El próximo tomo de mi biblia en otro comentario, jejej)

----------


## termopar

Saludos y gracias por la iniciativa, ....y por aguantarnos.

Por partes, hoy solo trataré cuánta agua va al mar en el segura. Yo creo que la CHS confunde con su información, los informes y el acceso a datos son mejorables y no hace falta más que ver otras confederaciones hidrográficas para hacer la comparativa. Además, en lo que no estoy nada de acuerdo es en que se use como referencia los datos de guardamar para justificar cantidades de agua al mar, repito, los datos de guardamar no son los de final de trayecto sino una derivación, un azud que sirve para canalizar a los riegos del levante y mide después de esta derivación lo podéis ver en googlemaps (https://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ll...15278&t=h&z=16), en caso de avenidas, el agua discurre por el transcurso recto o natural y por tanto no se mide, como no me gusta ser categórico y no estoy ahi para verlo, quería preguntaros al foro si estoy en lo cierto. Yo creo que para medir el agua que va al mar hay que restar a la de rojales  la que llevan el margen izquierdo y derecho de los riegos del levante (nota : de rojales a la derivacion del azud solo hay 3 km y sin ninguna toma). La confederacion dice que se han estado yendo al mar medio hectómetro al dia, sin embargo en rojales han bajado entre 2 y 3 hectometros al dia, las derivaciones hacia los riegos del levante según la chs indica que no se ha recogido agua ni en le margen izquierdo ni en el derecho, por tanto o hay un error en los datos de la chs o miente, quiero pensar que no miente pero hay una discrepancia bastante alta. 

 Hay una noticia que trata de recoger esa discrepancia (http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...s/1357732.html) aunque con error, ya que los 2000 o 3000 m3/s que se indican y que son una barbaridad deberían indicar 2 ó 3 hectometros al dia que sería lo correcto. Por cierto según esta información estarían mintiendo tanto la confederación como los políticos, creo que el periodista se ha lucido al contrastar datos. 
Más datos de como funciona la confederación hidrográfica del segura en cuanto a transparencia de datos: http://www.murciacritica.es/index.ph...out=blog&id=93

Nota: yatedigoya, te refieres a mi en el otro tema y contesto aqui, me parece bien la iniciativa aunque algo excluyente, entiendo que pueda aburrir ciertos temas o no gusten, pero voy a criticar constructivamente y así quiero que se entienda,.... un foro es de debate, y no solo de contemplación y aplausos varios. Creo en realidad que no se quiere debatir sobre el estado del embalse y por supuesto del control y gestión que se hace de éste. A nadie le he impedido que vea imágenes ni siquiera las he criticado. El que no quiera debatir o escuchar pasa página y punto, pero separar foros también significa que el lector tenga que ir a cada uno de los lugares y que la información se diluya. en mi caso, mas de una vez me he perdido o no sabia que existía cierta información. Cuando uno viene a esta pagina, normalmente echa un vistazo a una cuenca a otra, a este embalse o al otro, y como mucho se fija en el primer foro o debate que exista a no ser que sea un aficionado real. Si el lector realmente quiere aprovechar y opinar no le queda mas remedio que dedicar un tiempo que no todos tenemos. Pero acato las formas aunque no me gusten.

----------


## Azul

A mi me la liaron aqui por decir que el agua se iba al mar, y lo sigo diciendo. Lo digo porque es la verdad. Se han llenado balsas? SI ALGUNAS porque si llenas la balsa para no utilizar el agua pronto se pone ''mala'' y los agricultores pagan el agua igual ahora que dentro de 1 mes asique con el mismo precio ahora no meten agua.

En este foro el señor Antonio Callejas ha llegado a decir que por el estaria baneado. A quien le he faltado yo? A NADIE solo tengo una opinion discrepante. Yo nunca empeze hablando del trasvase, empeze hablando en el hilo del Cenajo porque MI opinion era que el cenajo podia subir hasta el 95% con total seguridad. Y hay me la liaron con que habia que mandar agua para los acuiferos.... con que habia que llevar nutrientes al mar... que si el hirro, ect. 

Hay es cuando yo digo que el rio segura y toda su cuenta no se puede medir con la misma bara.

Y digo yo , sera mejor guardar toda el agua posible y apagar las desaladoras unos dias? las desaladoras contaminan el agua mucho mas que el agua que rio aporte no mejorara. Me entendeis?

Tampoco veo yo muy bien aunque no es dificil de aceptar, el tema de abrir aqui un hilo por lo siguiente, yo escribi en el hilo del año hidrico del cenajo no en una que ponia ''solo fotos y aplausos'' .

Por cierto una pregunta,¿ Puede acceder los no registrados a este hilo?


Saludos

----------


## yatedigoya

A este hilo puede acceder quien quiera, y lo tienes en el foro de la cuenca del segura.

Contestando a lo de la cantidad de agua mandada al mar, sigo diciendo que no está mal que de vez en cuando algo de agua llegue al mar, que como bien dices termopar, el segura desde murcia hasta su desembocadura, más que un río parece la cloaca de murcia.

Si realmente alguien tiene datos reales de que al mar han llegado más de los 7 u 8 m3/seg creo que se debería denunciar, y no por el echo de que se vierta más de esa cantidad, que en casos excepcionales como este año lo veo bien, sino que no considero de ley el ocultar datos y engañar a la gente, y repito, más por el echo de ocultar datos o poner datos erróneos a drede, que porque durante unos días haya llegado al mar una cantidad alta de agua.

Por cierto Azul, eso de que si llenas una balsa de agua y no la vas a utilizar pronto, ese agua se pone "mala", ¿De donde lo sacas? porque con esa misma afirmación, toda el agua del embalse de la pedrera debería estar "mala" ya que no es un embalse como el cenajo, el entrepeñas, etc., que tienen una aportación de agua constante, sino que solo se llena del agua que va por el canal, y dicho canal no siempre está funcionando.

Saludos.

----------


## termopar

Aunque hoy no tengo mucho tiempo, te respondo yo si no te importa.... porque tiene razón Azul en que se ponen "malas" aunque el término sea poco técnico. Las balsas si tienen aguas estancadas durante cierto tiempo, desarrollan material biológico (algas, legionella,...) que acaban obturando el riego por goteo, para evitarlo se requieren tratamientos químicos (permanganato potasico, sulfato de cobre, lejía) que en algunos casos acortan la durabilidad de las instalaciones a parte del coste que conllevan los tratamientos, por tanto, es razonable que no les interese mantener las balsas llenas y prefieran dosificar la entrada en su instalación.

En referencia a que tiene que llegar agua al mar, muy bien, que llegue, pero que demonios se está pidiendo agua del trasvase si en la cuenca del tajo también está hecha una porquería. Y no me vengas con que son aguas diferentes, por que si se puede almacenar agua en Alarcón y mezclarla con la cuenca del Júcar durante un tiempo, porque no se va a usar la del segura para los del postrasvase durante este mismo periodo. A todo esto que muchos de los que insistieron hasta la saciedad de la cantidad de agua que va al mar no siguen el hilo, parece ser.... que para llegar a este hilo hace falta un máster, y no lo digo por el link tuyo, que es de agradecer, sino por la colocación del hilo en si....no me gusta pensar mal, pero ya sabes lo que dice el refrán. 

....y por supuesto que si hay un error por omisión o deliberado es denunciable, pero primero hay que confirmar las cosas, este foro debería servir, en parte, para eso, pero me da la sensación que la política de los moderadores es que no moleste con mis comentarios, que no los vea mucha gente y asi es dificil contrastar y debatir, por que por los agradecimientos se infiere que estuvieron de acuerdo en tu iniciativa.

----------


## yatedigoya

Hola termopar.

Yo nunca he dicho que esté a favor de que se pida agua, más bien he dicho que soy partidario de que el agua que ahora existe en la cuenca del segura se utilice para regar todo, tanto zonas de riego tradicional del segura, como zonas de riego del trasvase, y luego, en años secos, que por desgracia vendrán, se utilice el agua del trasvase tanto para zonas de trasvase como para zonas del segura.

Eso es lo que siempre defiendo, agua para todos, pero real, no lo que hay ahora, que es agua para unos pocos y a costa de quien sea, te lo digo porque lo he sufrido en mis propias carnes.

Si me conocieras te darías cuenta de lo crítico que soy y he sido siempre con el "agua para todos", y no veas si puse el grito en el cielo cuando en enero tal y como estaban los embalses del cenajo se aprobó un nuevo trasvase (creo que fue en enero, pero no recuerdo bien), pero eso la verdad se escapa de mi, y no soy quien decide, y como bien decís, siempre hay alguien que es quien da las órdenes y que ni es técnico ni nada, más bien político.

Lo de que el agua si no se mueve crea algas y demás, eso ya es otra cosa, pero en muchos casos lo solucionan echando unas carpas en los embalses, y así no tienen que echar productos químicos, por lo menos es lo que hacen en algunos sitios que he visto yo, pero bueno, tampoco se si es factible o no.

En cuanto a si el hilo está en facil acceso o no, para mí si lo está porque visito la página del foro a diario y entro en el foro del segura siempre porque a veces se suelen poner cosas que no se ponen en los subforos de cada embalse, aún así, si alguien considera el colocarlo en otro sitio, seguro que seguiré entrando igualmente. Si la gente entra y participa más o menos eso ya no puedo decir nada, pues cada cual decide donde, cuando y como participar.

Un saludo.

----------


## termopar

Estimado yatedigoya:

No puedo estar de acuerdo contigo en dos cosas:

Si en realidad llevas desde enero protestando por el trasvase y la solicitud hecha para que siga, no puedes ver razonable que ese agua que ocupa espacio en los embalses, obligue a echar agua al mar la del segura como decías en conversaciones anteriores y limpien el cauce, es simplemente una excusa. Y lo voy a explicar con numeros de la CHS. A ver si así lo entendéis: MAS CLARO AGUA

Desde ENERO donde ya habia datos suficientes para gestionar de otra manera, se han hecho hasta marzo *trasvases de 77 Hm*,
Nadie a contrariado mi cálculo de desagüe al mar así que seguiré usándolo puesto que es el correcto en mi opinión.
Desde que empezó el desembalse del cenajo (pongo 11 de marzo para que hagáis los cálculos) *el agua que ha ido al mar* ha sido hasta hoy....atentos.....*50 Hm*
Creo que la gestión ha sido completamente incorrecta. Creo que podría haber ido agua al mar para limpiar el cauce, se podría haber reservado agua en la cuenca del jucar o en los embalses de entrepeñas y buendía o haber limpiado los dos cauces. Todo menos lo que se ha hecho. Gestión avariciosa y derrochadora.

segundo punto del que no estoy de acuerdo:

Habría entendido que hubieseis puesto este foro como segundo link en la pagina del embalse del cenado (http://www.embalses.net/pantano-795-el-cenajo.html) dada la actualidad y por que se esta debatiendo ahora, pero así en absoluto estoy de acuerdo, yo no se trasladarlo, así que si alguien se anima, lo agradecería.

----------


## Luján

Termopar, este es un hilo sobre la gestión de los embalses de la cuenca del Segura, junto con el trasvase. No es exclusivo del Cenajo. Está bien donde está.

Si te cuesta encontrarlo, tienes varias opciones para ello. La primera, buscar en la página principal del foro los subforos que han tenido movimiento desde tu última visita. Aparecen con un icono diferente a los que no. Dentro de cada subforo, puedes realizar la misma acción para encontrar los hilos. La segunda, más fácil, es usar el menú "Nuevos mensajes", que te proporcionará una lista de todos los hilos con movimiento o nuevos, también desde tu última visita.

Ambas opciones son fáciles de realizar.

En cuanto a los hilos que aparecen en embalses.net, son automáticos. No podemos hacer que uno suba u otro baje. Se muestran los cinco últimos hilos con movimiento del subforo correspondiente.

----------


## termopar

Completamente en desacuerdo lujan, estoy hablando de la gestión del cenajo, hablo del desagüe del cenajo, hablo de usar el cenajo como recurso para el scrats y paralizar el trasvase o retenerlo aguas arriba durante un periodo determinado de este año. Te aseguro que en el foro principal del cenajo, tú mismo has respondido varias cuestiones de las que menciono aquí, no he querido responderte a tus errores, según mi punto de vista, por que nunca me meto donde no me llaman y más aun si parece ser, molesto. Respondo allí donde se me deja e insisto, a mi me gustaría que realmente esto fuera un foro y no un monólogo. Sólo hablo de un mínimo de atención y que no esté apartado, no voy a comentar mas al respecto para no repetirme. En mi opinión, esto se debería tratar en el año de evolución del cenajo.

----------


## Luján

> Completamente en desacuerdo lujan, estoy hablando de la gestión del cenajo, hablo del desagüe del cenajo, hablo de usar el cenajo como recurso para el scrats y paralizar el trasvase o retenerlo aguas arriba durante un periodo determinado de este año. Te aseguro que en el foro principal del cenajo, tú mismo has respondido varias cuestiones de las que menciono aquí, no he querido responderte a tus errores, según mi punto de vista, por que nunca me meto donde no me llaman y más aun si parece ser, molesto. Respondo allí donde se me deja e insisto, a mi me gustaría que realmente esto fuera un foro y no un monólogo. Sólo hablo de un mínimo de atención y que no esté apartado, no voy a comentar mas al respecto para no repetirme. En mi opinión, esto se debería tratar en el año de evolución del cenajo.


¿Has leído el primer tema que abre este hilo?

Yatedigoya creó este nuevo tema 


> para que así podamos debatir aquí los temas relacionadso con la gestión de la CHS de los embalses, desembalses, trasvases, etc. y así no mezclar temas.





Evidentemente, en este hilo se puede hablar de la gestión Cenajo, pero también es para hablar de la gestión del Camarillas, de las balsas de riego, del movimiento del ATS, etc. Si tu interés se centra exclusivamente en el Cenajo, puedes abrir un tema en su subforo, o responder en los hilos ya abiertos. Nadie ni nada te lo impide.

----------


## termopar

Está bien que me lo recuerdes y es verdad que para que el hilo fuese mas amplio yatelodigoya lo puso como gestión de todos los embalses de la cuenca. Pero a su vez, voy a recordarte, que en el foro del año de evolución del cenajo pregunté si era posible allí debatir sobre la *gestión del cenajo*, ...nadie me respondió, ni se me dirigió... salvo yatelodigoya que creyó conveniente montar uno aparte y solo por eso (y por que os molestaba otro forero que por cierto, ya dije que tenia razón, aunque no me gustaban sus modos) existe este hilo. Todo ello con la venia de los principales moderadores de esta página que agradecieron la iniciativa. Perdona que sea tan directo pero...... no se si se me ve algún pelo de tonto. Aún espero contestación de aquel ruego que hice en ese hilo, aquí estoy mientras tanto.

----------


## perdiguera

Simplemente como aclaración: 
No toda el agua que ha salido por Guardamar, 50 Hm3 según termopar, procede del Cenajo; también de Camarillas, Sangonera o Guadalentín o cualquiera de las ramblas y afluentes que hay en el transcurso del río tras esos embalses y aguas abajo de los que haya en los demás afluentes.

Segunda aclaración: el trasvase de 77 Hm3 iba dede enero a marzo y se comenzó a desaguar el 11 de marzo. Hoy quedan unos 30 Hm3 embalsados del ATS en la cuenca, el resto se ha gastado entre riegos y abastecimiento, hoy se sigue regando y abasteciendo. Lo que desconozco es cuanto había de reserva en la cuenca antes de ése trasvase de 77 Hm3, porque desconozco el día que comenzó realmente, pero sí que sé que había 61 Hm3 el 31/12/2012 en la cuenca procedentes del trasvase. Es decir que haciendo una sencilla operación aritmética 61+77-30 da un gasto de 108 Hm3, bastante más de lo que había y también más de lo que se trasvasó. 
No sé si sirve de algo, pero a principio de Febrero era difícil imaginarse lo que pasaría a primeros de Marzo.

----------


## juanluzon

> Simplemente como aclaración: 
> No toda el agua que ha salido por Guardamar, 50 Hm3 según termopar, procede del Cenajo; también de Camarillas, Sangonera o Guadalentín o cualquiera de las ramblas y afluentes que hay en el transcurso del río tras esos embalses y aguas abajo de los que haya en los demás afluentes..


Una Pequeña aclaración, segú n el aforo en Guardamar desde el dia 11-03-2013 al dia de hoy, por es punto han pasado un total de 15.6 HM3. No se de donde sale el dato de 50 Hm3.

----------


## faeton

> Una Pequeña aclaración, segú n el aforo en Guardamar desde el dia 11-03-2013 al dia de hoy, por es punto han pasado un total de 15.6 HM3. No se de donde sale el dato de 50 Hm3.


Así es. Supone una media de 4,75 m3/seg, con lo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo.

----------


## termopar

Sigamos aclarando entonces:

Sobre la primera aclaración, si el cenajo en ese periodo ha desembalsado 138 Hm, camarillas 60 Hm, alfonso XIII 2,6 Hm, Argos 1,8 Hm, y en el guadalentin ni siquiera hay aportaciones prácticamente podríamos decir que de los 50 Hm, al cenajo le corresponden proporcionalmente unos 34 Hm y unos 15 al camarillas. Conclusión, los regantes con derechos sobre la cuenca del segura y más en concreto del cenajo, han perdido la ocasión de ceder al scrats estos 34 Hm que después podría haber sido recuperada si el trasvase se hubiese reservado mas arriba. 

Sobre la segunda aclaración, no tengo muy claro a dónde quieres llegar con el primer párrafo, en todo caso existen como tu dices unos 32 Hm ocupando sitio del trasvase y con aportaciones similares, es decir en equilibrio. Pero lo que yo entiendo es que si esos 32 Hm se hubieran mantenido en E+B o en alarcón, mientras el cenajo entregaba temporalmente los 34 desaguados, les habría dado un 10 en gestión en cuanto al Cenajo. 

Sobre el segundo párrafo, sí que puedo decir algo más, pero lo resumo en una frase. Según aemet,* a 10 de enero* había una acumulación de precipitaciones en toda la cabecera del segura de entre *250 y 400 l/m2*, aproximadamente tanto como el total de toda la temporada del año anterior, y muy poco después ya se esperaban nevadas copiosas, faltando la mitad de invierno y toda la primavera... a buen entendedor con pocas palabras bastan.

----------


## termopar

juan luzon, faeton, leer mas arriba

----------


## perdiguera

> Sigamos aclarando entonces:
> 
> Sobre la primera aclaración, si el cenajo en ese periodo ha desembalsado 138 Hm, camarillas 60 Hm, alfonso XIII 2,6 Hm, Argos 1,8 Hm, y en el guadalentin ni siquiera hay aportaciones prácticamente podríamos decir que de los 50 Hm, al cenajo le corresponden proporcionalmente unos 34 Hm y unos 15 al camarillas. Conclusión, los regantes con derechos sobre la cuenca del segura y más en concreto del cenajo, han perdido la ocasión de ceder al scrats estos 34 Hm que después podría haber sido recuperada si el trasvase se hubiese reservado mas arriba. 
> 
> Sobre la segunda aclaración, no tengo muy claro a dónde quieres llegar con el primer párrafo, en todo caso existen como tu dices unos 32 Hm ocupando sitio del trasvase y con aportaciones similares, es decir en equilibrio. Pero lo que yo entiendo es que si esos 32 Hm se hubieran mantenido en E+B o en alarcón, mientras el cenajo entregaba temporalmente los 34 desaguados, les habría dado un 10 en gestión en cuanto al Cenajo. 
> 
> Sobre el segundo párrafo, sí que puedo decir algo más, pero lo resumo en una frase. Según aemet,* a 10 de enero* había una acumulación de precipitaciones en toda la cabecera del segura de entre *250 y 400 l/m2*, aproximadamente tanto como el total de toda la temporada del año anterior, y muy poco después ya se esperaban nevadas copiosas, faltando la mitad de invierno y toda la primavera... a buen entendedor con pocas palabras bastan.


¿Entonces no ha llovido nada entre, digamos Cieza, Jumilla, Totana, Abanilla y Guardamar?
Yo creo que algo sí y ese algo ha ido al cauce del Segura.

Con el segundo párrafo lo que quiero decir es que si se quiso regar en zonas del trasvase en Enero y Febrero había que haber trasvasado, pues se gastaron más de lo que había guardado.

Y el desagüe de los 34 hm3 que dices comenzó el día 11 de marzo y no fueron en pocos días sino en un mes más o menos, lo que da un Hm3/día, desaprovechados para algunos, para mí no; para mí es muy complicado juzgar a nadie por eso.

----------


## juanluzon

> juan luzon, faeton, leer mas arriba


 Por favor que son 15.6 y no  50 hm3 ¿De donde sacas el dato que no lo encuentro?

----------


## termopar

A efectos prácticos NO fuente: CHS. _yo creo que... algo...._no me sirve de nada.

_Con el segundo párrafo lo que quiero decir es que si se quiso regar en zonas del trasvase en Enero y Febrero había que haber trasvasado, pues se gastaron más de lo que había guardado._....... entonces, me estas dando la razón?  

_Y el desagüe de los 34 hm3 que dices comenzó el día 11 de marzo y no fueron en pocos días sino en un mes más o menos, lo que da un Hm3/día, desaprovechados para algunos, para mí no; para mí es muy complicado juzgar a nadie por eso.
_

Pues entonces que quieres que te diga, vas y se lo cuentas a los de la cuenca del tajo, que este mes en el segura se acaban de escapar 50 Hm, que si por favor, se pueden reponer. 
Hagamos un ejercicio imaginativo con la portada de un periódico para mañana:
La Tribuna de Toledo: "Se vierten al mar 50 Hm en un mes en el segura una vez adjudicados este semestre 228 Hm para el trasvase"

----------


## perdiguera

> A efectos prácticos NO fuente: CHS. _yo creo que... algo...._no me sirve de nada.
> 
> _Con el segundo párrafo lo que quiero decir es que si se quiso regar en zonas del trasvase en Enero y Febrero había que haber trasvasado, pues se gastaron más de lo que había guardado._....... entonces, me estas dando la razón?  
> 
> _Y el desagüe de los 34 hm3 que dices comenzó el día 11 de marzo y no fueron en pocos días sino en un mes más o menos, lo que da un Hm3/día, desaprovechados para algunos, para mí no; para mí es muy complicado juzgar a nadie por eso.
> _
> 
> Pues entonces que quieres que te diga, vas y se lo cuentas a los de la cuenca del tajo, que este mes en el segura se acaban de escapar 50 Hm, que si por favor, se pueden reponer. 
> Hagamos un ejercicio imaginativo con la portada de un periódico para mañana:
> La Tribuna de Toledo: "Se vierten al mar 50 Hm en un mes en el segura una vez adjudicados este semestre 228 Hm para el trasvase"


Si a ti no te sirve de nada a mí tampoco 50 hm3, tiene la misma verosimilitud.
No has entendido lo del segundo párrafo. Sin trasvase en Enero y Febrero no se habría podido regar ya que no había agua suficiente.
Pero el agua que ha ido al mar no es del trasvase, es de la cuenca. Lo que han hecho los de la cuenca es vender el agua a los del trasvase, más barata de lo que pagan habitualmente.

----------


## faeton

> Sigamos aclarando entonces:
> 
> Sobre la primera aclaración, si el cenajo en ese periodo ha desembalsado 138 Hm, camarillas 60 Hm, alfonso XIII 2,6 Hm, Argos 1,8 Hm, y en el guadalentin ni siquiera hay aportaciones prácticamente podríamos decir que de los 50 Hm, al cenajo le corresponden proporcionalmente unos 34 Hm y unos 15 al camarillas. Conclusión, los regantes con derechos sobre la cuenca del segura y más en concreto del cenajo, han perdido la ocasión de ceder al scrats estos 34 Hm que después podría haber sido recuperada si el trasvase se hubiese reservado mas arriba. 
> 
> Sobre la segunda aclaración, no tengo muy claro a dónde quieres llegar con el primer párrafo, en todo caso existen como tu dices unos 32 Hm ocupando sitio del trasvase y con aportaciones similares, es decir en equilibrio. Pero lo que yo entiendo es que si esos 32 Hm se hubieran mantenido en E+B o en alarcón, mientras el cenajo entregaba temporalmente los 34 desaguados, les habría dado un 10 en gestión en cuanto al Cenajo. 
> 
> Sobre el segundo párrafo, sí que puedo decir algo más, pero lo resumo en una frase. Según aemet,* a 10 de enero* había una acumulación de precipitaciones en toda la cabecera del segura de entre *250 y 400 l/m2*, aproximadamente tanto como el total de toda la temporada del año anterior, y muy poco después ya se esperaban nevadas copiosas, faltando la mitad de invierno y toda la primavera... a buen entendedor con pocas palabras bastan.


Aparte de todo lo anterior...Te voy a comentar algo importante. En la Cuenca del Segura se consume agua y bastante y para ello hay que desembalsar para consumirla.
Pongamos que de cuenca la demanda es de 1300 hm3 (quito  400 hm3 de trasvase), nos sale entonces unos  3,56 hm3 diarios, que salen de Cenajo, Camarillas, y el Taibilla.  

Con eso tienes todo contestado.






> La demanda total de agua en la cuenca fue evaluada por el PHCS en cerca de 1.759 hm³/año para usos consuntivos, desglosada en los siguientes aspectos:
> 
> Una demanda urbana de 217 hm³/año (valor consignado por el PHCS el momento de elaboración del mismo), 255 hm³/años (valor consignado por el PHCS para el medio plazo) y 260 hm³/año (valor consignado por el PHCS para el largo plazo). Este abastecimiento es realizado en su mayor parte por la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla (MCT), que abastece tanto a municipios de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura como del Júcar. En el momento de elaboración del PHCS del total de la demanda urbana estimada en 217 Hm³/año, 45 Hm³/año tenían como destino la Demarcación del Júcar.
> La demanda agrícola en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura se cifra en 1.571 hm³/año (PHCS). Las previsiones son que esta demanda se mantenga estable, no considerando el PHCS aumentos de regadíos en la cuenca.
> La demanda industrial no conectada a las redes municipales o de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla se estimó en el PHCS en 23 Hm³/año para el momento de su elaboración y en 38 Hm³/año para el medio y largo plazo. De estas demandas, cerca de un 31,38% se aplican en la Demarcación del Júcar.
> 
> http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...emandasdeagua/

----------


## termopar

> Si a ti no te sirve de nada a mí tampoco 50 hm3, tiene la misma verosimilitud.
> No has entendido lo del segundo párrafo. Sin trasvase en Enero y Febrero no se habría podido regar ya que no había agua suficiente.
> Pero el agua que ha ido al mar no es del trasvase, es de la cuenca. Lo que han hecho los de la cuenca es vender el agua a los del trasvase, más barata de lo que pagan habitualmente.


Pues no te lo creas, no es una cuestión de fe, ya he dado los datos de cálculo y el razonamiento, aun estoy esperando a alguien que me indique en que estoy equivocado. Sobre lo que indicas, ....de momento especulaciones, y a poco que analices la zona, precipitaciones,...no le doy base alguna. Dame argumentos y datos.

....no había agua suficiente?????, Caray!....... pues sinceramente, se llega con la venta del agua un poco tarde. Todo lo que se está haciendo llega con retraso y eso tiene un nombre.

----------


## termopar

> Así es. Supone una media de 4,75 m3/seg, con lo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo.


No, está claro que no estamos hablando de lo mismo. Por eso uso este foro, para dar información, contrastarla, indicar por que no es así y concluir si estoy en lo cierto o no.

----------


## Azul

> Una Pequeña aclaración, segú n el aforo en Guardamar desde el dia 11-03-2013 al dia de hoy, por es punto han pasado un total de 15.6 HM3. No se de donde sale el dato de 50 Hm3.


Se ha ablado en este hilo en el del otro del cenajo y en mil sitios más que los datos de Guaradamar no son lo que son y vienes tu a soltar ahora que por guardamar han salido desde el 11 de Marzo 15,6 Hm3. Pero como tienes el valor de decir semejante provocación.

----------


## Luján

> Se ha ablado en este hilo en el del otro del cenajo y en mil sitios más que los datos de Guaradamar no son lo que son y vienes tu a soltar ahora que por guardamar han salido desde el 11 de Marzo 15,6 Hm3. Pero como tienes el valor de decir semejante provocación.


No, perdona.

Los datos del azud de Guardamar son los que son.

Lo que no se corresponden con lo que ha salido, al parecer y con cálculos aproximados, por el otro encauzamiento del río.

Y digo al aprecer y con cálculos aproximados pues derivan de la vista de una fotografías. Y, si estas fotografías están hechas en esta parte del río, los cálculos estarán equivocados de seguro.

----------


## termopar

Lamento decirte Luján, que los datos no son extraídos de fotos. Los cálculos, esos sí, están documentados en este hilo. También el por qué de que el azud de guardamar no se debe tomar como indicador de la salida al mar del agua. Analiza lo comentado y me das tu parecer y el razonamiento de por qué están equivocados.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues no te lo creas, no es una cuestión de fe, ya he dado los datos de cálculo y el razonamiento, aun estoy esperando a alguien que me indique en que estoy equivocado. Sobre lo que indicas, ....de momento especulaciones, y a poco que analices la zona, precipitaciones,...no le doy base alguna. Dame argumentos y datos.
> 
> ....no había agua suficiente?????, Caray!....... pues sinceramente, se llega con la venta del agua un poco tarde. Todo lo que se está haciendo llega con retraso y eso tiene un nombre.


No he visto los cálculos por ningún lado, lo único que has puesto es que desde el 11 de marzo hasta ayer, 18 de abril, se han vertido 50 Hm3 por Guardamar.
Lo único en que  se basa tu teoría es: que  los datos facilitados por la CHS están mal en la desembocadura y hay una discrepencia entre unas fotos; lo que dice un Sr, en la Campaneta, con su medición de 3,8 m, supongo que no todos los días; olvidas mencionar después hay dos azudes de derivación de donde en el primero salen tres acequias y en el segundo dos y sin tener en cuenta que en el recodo último del tramo no canalizado del Segura en Guardamar está las elevaciones de los canales de los Riegos de Levante. 
¿Qué argumentos das tú? ¿qué datos aportas? 
Una noticia de prensa en la que el periodista dice que están saliendo entre 2.000 y 3.000 m3/seg por Guardamar, aunque por otro lado se afirma que son 6.000 litros/seg y como deduces que el periodista está confundido transformas los 2.000 m3/seg en 2 Hm3 ¿basado en qué? ¿eres tú el periodista para saber lo que él quería decir?.
Más datos que aportas: el artículo de un Sr. que defiende la explotación de los recursos hídricos de los pozos en el que indica que en la cuenca del Segura hay 10.000 Hm3, vamos el acuífero 23 entero, de aguas subterráneas confinadas y entre 500 y 800 renovables. Sólo una matización ¿de verdad te lo crees? además el mismo medio donde se publica el artículo que mencionas tiene otro que dice lo siguiente: 




> Pero si nos comparamos con las regiones de nuestro entorno: Andalucía, Castilla La Mancha, Cataluña y Valencia, este déficit en consumo de agua subterránea de grifo se eleva hasta el 36%. Así, frente al 40% de este agua que se bebe en las dos primeras y *54% en Cataluña*, destaca la comunidad Valenciana, donde el 79% del agua que distribuyen las redes municipales es de acuíferos -frente al 20% que es de origen superficial (ríos y embalses)-. Similar proporción encontramos también en las islas Baleares.


Lo de las demás autonomías no lo sé pero lo que pongo en negrita es simplemente falso. Hay que dividir por 10 o más para tener el consumo de agua potable procedente de acuíferos en Cataluña.

----------


## Azul

> No, perdona.
> 
> Los datos del azud de Guardamar son los que son.
> 
> Lo que no se corresponden con lo que ha salido, al parecer y con cálculos aproximados, por el otro encauzamiento del río.
> 
> Y digo al aprecer y con cálculos aproximados pues derivan de la vista de una fotografías. Y, si estas fotografías están hechas en esta parte del río, los cálculos estarán equivocados de seguro.


Pues vale ya esta para que seas feliz diremos que al mar no ha ido agua, que esta toda en las balsas de riego y en los acuiferos.

Asi ya seras feliz y no hay problemas.

----------


## Luján

> Pues vale ya esta para que seas feliz diremos que al mar no ha ido agua, que esta toda en las balsas de riego y en los acuiferos.
> 
> Asi ya seras feliz y no hay problemas.


¿Dónde he dicho yo que no haya ido agua al mar?

Sólo he puesto en duda unos datos que no son, para nada fiables. Nada más.

Ahora, si a ti te sienta bien faltarme al respeto, tú mismo. Llegarás lejos en la vida con esa actitud.

----------


## Azul

> ¿Dónde he dicho yo que no haya ido agua al mar?
> 
> Sólo he puesto en duda unos datos que no son, para nada fiables. Nada más.
> 
> Ahora, si a ti te sienta bien faltarme al respeto, tú mismo. Llegarás lejos en la vida con esa actitud.


Quien te ha faltado el respeto?  Donde ??? Cuanto ????  Tu eres el que mientes, No le des patadas a la pelota si no quieres que bote.

----------


## termopar

> Saludos y gracias por la iniciativa, ....y por aguantarnos.
> 
> Por partes, hoy solo trataré cuánta agua va al mar en el segura. Yo creo que la CHS confunde con su información, los informes y el acceso a datos son mejorables y no hace falta más que ver otras confederaciones hidrográficas para hacer la comparativa. Además, en lo que no estoy nada de acuerdo es en que se use como referencia los datos de guardamar para justificar cantidades de agua al mar, repito, los datos de guardamar no son los de final de trayecto sino una derivación, un azud que sirve para canalizar a los riegos del levante y mide después de esta derivación lo podéis ver en googlemaps (https://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ll...15278&t=h&z=16), en caso de avenidas, el agua discurre por el transcurso recto o natural y por tanto no se mide, como no me gusta ser categórico y no estoy ahi para verlo, quería preguntaros al foro si estoy en lo cierto. *Yo creo que para medir el agua que va al mar hay que restar a la de rojales  la que llevan el margen izquierdo y derecho de los riegos del levante (nota : de rojales a la derivacion del azud solo hay 3 km y sin ninguna toma)*. La confederacion dice que se han estado yendo al mar medio hectómetro al dia, sin embargo en rojales han bajado entre 2 y 3 hectometros al dia, las derivaciones hacia los riegos del levante según la chs indica que no se ha recogido agua ni en le margen izquierdo ni en el derecho, por tanto o hay un error en los datos de la chs o miente, quiero pensar que no miente pero hay una discrepancia bastante alta. 
> 
>  Hay una noticia que trata de recoger esa discrepancia (http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...s/1357732.html) aunque con error, ya que los 2000 o 3000 m3/s que se indican y que son una barbaridad deberían indicar 2 ó 3 hectometros al dia que sería lo correcto. Por cierto según esta información estarían mintiendo tanto la confederación como los políticos, creo que el periodista se ha lucido al contrastar datos. 
> Más datos de como funciona la confederación hidrográfica del segura en cuanto a transparencia de datos: http://www.murciacritica.es/index.ph...out=blog&id=93
> 
> Nota: yatedigoya, te refieres a mi en el otro tema y contesto aqui, me parece bien la iniciativa aunque algo excluyente, entiendo que pueda aburrir ciertos temas o no gusten, pero voy a criticar constructivamente y así quiero que se entienda,.... un foro es de debate, y no solo de contemplación y aplausos varios. Creo en realidad que no se quiere debatir sobre el estado del embalse y por supuesto del control y gestión que se hace de éste. A nadie le he impedido que vea imágenes ni siquiera las he criticado. El que no quiera debatir o escuchar pasa página y punto, pero separar foros también significa que el lector tenga que ir a cada uno de los lugares y que la información se diluya. en mi caso, mas de una vez me he perdido o no sabia que existía cierta información. Cuando uno viene a esta pagina, normalmente echa un vistazo a una cuenca a otra, a este embalse o al otro, y como mucho se fija en el primer foro o debate que exista a no ser que sea un aficionado real. Si el lector realmente quiere aprovechar y opinar no le queda mas remedio que dedicar un tiempo que no todos tenemos. Pero acato las formas aunque no me gusten.


como veo que leéis demasiado rápido los datos aqui os lo traigo y lo repito en negrita:
*Yo creo que para medir el agua que va al mar hay que restar a la de rojales  la que llevan el margen izquierdo y derecho de los riegos del levante (nota : de rojales a la derivacion del azud solo hay 3 km y sin ninguna toma)
*, y ahora la calculáis para el periodo indicado y con los datos de la CHS

----------


## perdiguera

Hay aguas abajo de la población de Rojales un linnimetro pero en el parte diario no aparece con ese nombre. ¿Podrías ser tan amable de decirnos de dónde has sacado lo que pasa en el azud de Rojales? También de dónde has sacado la conclusión de que los riegos de Levante no han tomado agua porque yo he leído todos los partes desde el 11 de Marzo hasta el 18 de Abril y todos los días ha habido bombeo, algunos con más de 6 m3/seg.
Por otra parte 3 Hm3 al día es un caudal de unos 35 m3/seg y en Beniel, donde hay una estación de aforos que figura en el parte y que está aguas arriba de Rojales creo que no ha superado esa cifra ningún día salvo el 26 de Marzo, estando la mayoría por la mitad más o menos.

----------


## Luján

> Quien te ha faltado el respeto?  Donde ??? Cuanto ????  Tu eres el que mientes, No le des patadas a la pelota si no quieres que bote.


¿Citar datos oficiales es mentir? ¡Pues vaya! Dime dónde he mentido, por favor.

Faltas de respeto... en casi todos tus mensajes que dedicas a mí, como el anterior al que cito.

Si tienes algo que decirme, hazlo por privado. Te podrás desahogar mejor y no ensuciarás el hilo.

----------


## Azul

> ¿Citar datos oficiales es mentir? ¡Pues vaya! Dime dónde he mentido, por favor.
> 
> Faltas de respeto... en casi todos tus mensajes que dedicas a mí, como el anterior al que cito.
> 
> Si tienes algo que decirme, hazlo por privado. Te podrás desahogar mejor y no ensuciarás el hilo.


Mientes cuando dices que te he faltado el respeto, eso es mentira y por eso mientes.

----------


## Luján

> Pues vale ya esta para que seas feliz diremos que al mar no ha ido agua, que esta toda en las balsas de riego y en los acuiferos.
> 
> Asi ya seras feliz y no hay problemas.





> Mientes cuando dices que te he faltado el respeto, eso es mentira y por eso mientes.


De verdad, Azul. ¿Tengo que poner todos los mensajes en los que faltas al respeto a mí y a otros usuarios?

Si lo que quieres es reventar el foro o que reventemos los usuarios, lo llevas crudo.

----------


## Azul

Amenazas las justas sabes?  Empieza a ponerlos que ya estas tardando. Pero si no estar deacuerdo con tus teorias o la de otros foreros, es faltar el repeto, lo llevas crudo.

----------


## Luján

No solo a mí. También a otros usuarios:




> Tienes la capa de superman ???
> 
> Si hablas ESTA MAL
> Si subes una foto ESTA MAL
> 
> Y ya que hablas de respeto, ¿ Me podria decir en que he faltado yo al subir la foto?


 -> En el hilo del cenajo. Editado por razones obvias.




> Alguien ha intentado comentar algo en el hilo del embalse del cenajo? Si vas en contra de la cuenca del segura los moderadores , que resulta que son de esa zona te borran los mensajes ¡¡¡¡¡


 -> En el hilo no las trasvase. Editado por razones obvias.




> Expliquemos que, en mensajes anteriores se te explica que:
> 
> Este lugar esta a 20 Km (que son menos) del cenajo.
> 
> Se explica que a causa del desembalse (queda claro que es aguas abajo) se producen estos daños.
> 
> Y si necesitas alguna aclaracion del lugar, (leyendo los mensajes anteriores se sabe de donde es la foto) preguntas y mucha gente te lo puede explicar.... Se sabe de sobra el tema de las barbacoas
> 
> Y para terminar has dicho muchas veces que esos terrenos se los han ganado al rio. PUES NO
> ...


 -> Hilo del Cenajo




> Estan hablando del clima no se a que cuento... en este hilo y subo yo una foto a 20 Km del cenajo, en su rio. Y se mete con mi foto. Este personaje se aburre y solo busca increpar. HABER SI EL MOREDADOR HACE ALGO ¡¡¡





> Porcierto el Usuario sergi1907, corta partes de los mensajes que van en contra de sus amigos ???
> 
> Que derechos tiene para editar los mensajes sin permiso???
> 
> Menos cuando yo no uso ninguna palabra mal sonante ni descalificatoria como hace su amigo.







> Aqui lo que sobra es tu comentario.





> Ya que vas de listo empieza a leer los mensajes anteriores.
> El mensaje viene del desembalse del cenajo asike te has pasado tres pueblos.


 -> Mensaje editado, pro razones obvias.




> Pues vale ya esta para que seas feliz diremos que al mar no ha ido agua, que esta toda en las balsas de riego y en los acuiferos.
> 
> Asi ya seras feliz y no hay problemas.





> Amenazas las justas sabes?  Empieza a ponerlos que ya estas tardando. Pero si no estar deacuerdo con tus teorias o la de otros foreros, es faltar el repeto, lo llevas crudo.


¿Hace falta que siga?


A los demás, perdón por el offtopic.

----------


## Azul

> No solo a mí. También a otros usuarios:
> 
>  -> En el hilo del cenajo. Editado por razones obvias.
> 
>  -> En el hilo no las trasvase. Editado por razones obvias.
> 
>  -> Hilo del Cenajo
> 
> 
> ...


Donde se falta el respeto ??? no te gustan las formas ? es facil no me leas pero el respeto no lo he faltado a nadie.

Creo que tienes una definicion erronea de faltar el respeto.

----------


## Luján

> Donde se falta el respeto ??? no te gustan las formas ? es facil no me leas pero el respeto no lo he faltado a nadie.
> 
> Creo que tienes una definicion erronea de faltar el respeto.


Si no eres capaz de entender que las formas son tan importantes o más que el fondo, apaga y vámonos. Y si no ves faltas de respeto en llamar a alguien soberbio, o en intentar hacer la gracia preguntándole si es superman, o decir simplemente que sobra un comentario sin explicar porqué, necesitas ayuda.

Al final, parece que estás consiguiendo tu cometido de olvidar el tema del hilo. No voy a seguirte más el juego.

----------


## termopar

> No he visto los cálculos por ningún lado, lo único que has puesto es que desde el 11 de marzo hasta ayer, 18 de abril, se han vertido 50 Hm3 por Guardamar.
> Lo único en que se basa tu teoría es: que  los datos facilitados por la CHS están mal en la desembocadura y hay una discrepencia entre unas fotos; lo que dice un Sr, en la Campaneta, con su medición de 3,8 m, supongo que no todos los días; olvidas mencionar después hay dos azudes de derivación de donde en el primero salen tres acequias y en el segundo dos y sin tener en cuenta que en el recodo último del tramo no canalizado del Segura en Guardamar está las elevaciones de los canales de los Riegos de Levante. 
> ¿Qué argumentos das tú? ¿qué datos aportas? 
> 
> *Creo que leyendo mis mensajes anteriores quedan claro. Usando, claro está, los datos de la chs. No voy a entrar en si los sensores están calibrados para este régimen de avenidas, si se ha calculado la velocidad, el cauce,...  entiendo que la confederación tendrá su departamento de mantenimiento e intrumentación y control para asegurar la calidad y buen criterio de configuración de las medidas de la misma.*
> 
> Una noticia de prensa en la que el periodista dice que están saliendo entre 2.000 y 3.000 m3/seg por Guardamar, aunque por otro lado se afirma que son 6.000 litros/seg y como deduces que el periodista está confundido transformas los 2.000 m3/seg en 2 Hm3 ¿basado en qué? ¿eres tú el periodista para saber lo que él quería decir?.
> *Mi nota exclusivamente se refería a que ya había un debate público en las cantidades vertidas en desembocadura, y en que a mi me parecían más razonables, datos de 2 a 3 Hm3, sin analizar más la información. Y no, no soy el periodista, solo intuyo el error de conversión. No pretendo ponerme en su lugar, pero está visto que viendo la poca comprensión de mi comentario alteras el sentido de mis palabras.*
> 
> ...


El documento lo extraje y expuse por la sencilla razón de poner otro ejemplo de que no todo el mundo se cree los datos de la confederación, por lo politizada que está. Y mi razonamiento también va en la misma dirección, y por no hacer mas largo este hilo, ....yo tampoco creo que se aprovechen suficientemente los acuíferos renovables de esta cuenca. Los datos anuales de la chs así lo atestiguan, o al menos legalmente. Pero si no estas de acuerdo en los datos que aporta dicho articulo (por cierto, yo tampoco suscribo el documento al 100%), mejor te diriges al que los otorga.

----------


## termopar

> Hay aguas abajo de la población de Rojales un linnimetro pero en el parte diario no aparece con ese nombre. ¿Podrías ser tan amable de decirnos de dónde has sacado lo que pasa en el azud de Rojales? 
> http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...s/visorjs.html
> También de dónde has sacado la conclusión de que los riegos de Levante no han tomado agua porque yo he leído todos los partes desde el 11 de Marzo hasta el 18 de Abril y todos los días ha habido bombeo, algunos con más de 6 m3/seg.
> *Los riegos de levante han tomado agua pero no como para reducir el caudal sensiblemente, lo que queria decir era que no eran significativos, pero no te preocupes, por que los datos obtenidos para los 50 Hm3 se han tenido en cuenta, por rojales pasaron 55 Hm3 aprox., por un canal del levante 5Hm3 aprox, y por el otro despreciable, aun así los cálculos están hechos al completo*.
> Por otra parte 3 Hm3 al día es un caudal de unos 35 m3/seg y en Beniel, donde hay una estación de aforos que figura en el parte y que está aguas arriba de Rojales creo que no ha superado esa cifra ningún día salvo el 26 de Marzo, estando la mayoría por la mitad más o menos.


. *Yo no he hablado de 3 Hm3 en ningún momento en el cálculo, y de Beniel, menos*

----------


## yatedigoya

Bueno, parece que unos días fuera sin entrar al foro y se pone esto caliente caliente.

A ver, una cosa. Me gustaría que alguien de la zona pudiera hacer una foto de dónde está el aforo, pues se habla de que el aforo está en el azud de guardamar y no por más que miro las fotos aéreas no veo ningún aforo, ni en el azud ni en otro sitio tampoco lo aprecio, por eso pediría que alguien de la zona haga una foto aquí de la ubicación del aforo y así podemos decir con seguridad si esos datos pueden ser erróneos, pues está claro que si está en el azud y vienen cantidades de agua grandes, lo normal es que no pase todo por el azud sino que sigan rectas hasta el mar por el canal que hicieron al río. Eso por un lado.

Por otro lado, sigo pensando que al mar no han ido tantos hm3 como se habla por aquí (50) sino que han sido menos, pero aún así, la gestión de la CHS ha sido buena, pues me gustaría a mi ver lo que piensa la gente que vive cerca del río, desde murcia hasta guardamar (termopar, tu creo que eres de la zona) si no se hubiese mandado agua ninguna al mar, se hubiese llenado el cenajo también, y ahora viniesen lluvias y pasara por toda esa zona lo que ha pasado en las cercanias a los ríos guadiania y guadalquivir en las pasadas lluvias, que se han inundado muchas viviendas y tierras.

No me gusta que estén desembalsando agua del cenajo y menos quedando todavía como quedan casi 50 hm3 para su llenado, pero repito, que una cosa es lo que a mi me gusta, y otra es pensar en la seguridad de las personas y los bienes de las zonas próximas al río. Y he dicho en la zona de murcia hasta guardamar, porque es donde en caso de grandes avenidas peor lo pasarían, pues si se desborda el río más problemas creo que puede ocasionar.

Ahora hago una pregunta. ¿Cuanta agua se ha mandado al mar en el río ebro este año solamente? ¿Cuánta en el río guadiana y río guadalquivir? ¿Cuanta en el río tajo? ¿Por qué nadie ha puesto el grito en el cielo si las cantidades son muchísimo mayores que las que estamos hablando del segura? 

Si este año ha sido generoso en la zona del nacimiento del río segura con las lluvias y se tiene que mandar algo de agua al mar, considero que no es algo tan malo, pues es un río, y como es normal, los ríos llegan hasta el mar, y se supone que deben llegar con agua, no secos o solo con mierda.

Otro tema es el trasvase. Yo también considero que se equivocaron al enviar agua desde el tajo, pero no olvidemos que la mayor parte del trasvase se encuentra en alarcón, no en la cuenca del segura todavía. Sinceramente pienso que en años como los que llevamos, ese agua se debería almacenar en su lugar de orígen, y utilizar la de la cuenca del segura para regar tanto zonas tradicionales de la cuenca, como zonas del trasvase, y el agua que no se consuma del trasvase, aunque se conceda, dejarla para cuando no sea suficiente la de la cuenca del segura mandarla, y entonces, si es necesario utilizar ese agua para regar zonas de la cuenca también, pues utilizarla. Por desgracia, el trasvase se mueve más por temas políticos que otra cosa, y eso ya es otra cosa.

Para finalizar, sigo pensando que estamos poniendo que se ha malgastado muchísima agua en la cuenca del segura, y creo que no es así, pues hace tres años, cuando tanto llovió que fué cuando la cuenca del segura marcó máximos históricos dedes hacía décadas, por murcia pasó el río segura con un caudal muchísimo mayor del que ha llegado a llevar este año, y por tanto estoy seguro que al mar llegó también mucha agua, pero fué por las fuertes lluvias en la zona de bullas, mula, etc. zonas que no tienen embalses para contenerlas, y que nadie puso el grito en el cielo como se está poniendo este año, por algo que debería ser lo natural, que un río lleve agua hasta su desembocadura.

Saludos.

----------


## termopar

yatedigoya, estamos hablando de gestion y la vez anterior no se pudo hacer nada al respecto, de acuerdo, y lo que estamos hablando ahora es de que la gestión ha sido mala, por no poner adjetivos peores. Hay dos problemas:

- que *no se dice la verdad*, porque la realidad si nadie me da nuevos argumentos es que *más de 50 Hm3* *han desembocado al mar* cuando podrían estar o bien en el cenajo o bien en el jucar o bien en E+B. Y para calcularlo los datos están bastante ocultos (*desinformación?*).
- Que sabiendo de los problemas de embalsado aguas abajo se tendría que haber previsto antes la paralización del trasvase más aun, sabiendo que el otoño ya había sido generoso en recursos.

Por estas dos razones y si se hubiese anticipado, previsto, es decir gestionado bien la situación, hoy habría 50 Hm3 más, en la cuenca del segura, jucar o alto tajo.
 Por eso digo que la gestión del cenajo ha sido incorrecta, que desde enero se tendría que haber usado para vender las aguas de la cuenca al scrats y haber paralizado o retenido el trasvase. Incluso ahora sospecho que tiene que haber alguna razón más (que no se sepa o no se quiera decir) para que no se haya embalsado más por que abril venía más o menos seco y se podría haber regulado un poco más tarde reteniendo algo más.

Con respecto a lo que dices de otras cuencas, la del *guadalquivir,* la del *guadiana*, la del *ebro* gestionan muy bien sus recursos (aunque son mejorables, no voy a decir dónde y por qué porque este no es el hilo). Pero nadie puede decir nada de esas cuencas si esa agua llega a desembocadura *porque no son receptoras de ningún trasvase*. Trasvase motivado por que se dice de esta cuenca que es deficitaria en recursos hídricos. Esto que ha pasado aquí es un DERROCHE y una MALA GESTIÓN. Había datos suficientes a nivel profesional (es mi opinión) para que hubiera habido otras acciones ejecutivas. Vuelvo a repetir, si no se hubiese hecho solicitudes de trasvase, que vaya toda el agua al mar que quiera, como si no se quiere regar nada. A lo mejor no se gana tanto en agricultura pero sí más en naturaleza, turismo y pesca, en eso no me meto. 
Y muchos de los que afirmaban tajantemente unos datos erróneos de desembocadura aun no han analizado o confirmado mis conclusiones, sigo esperando. Qué díficil es encontrar a gente que sepa rectificar con humildad!. Si yo estoy equivocado, me disculparé e incluso si hace falta borro mis comentarios, ya sabes lo que dice el refrán, rectificar es de sabios (y no lo digo por mi).

----------


## faeton

En general, en todas las cuencas, lo que ha demostrado este episodio de lluvias, es que hay una falta total de previsión y una escasa capacidad de almacenamiento, pues con sólo un mes de precipitaciones, han tenido que desembalsar a las primeras de cambio, sobre todo en la cuenca del Ebro y Guadalquivir. 
Todavía no entiendo, que haya gente que se queje del recrecimiento de Yesa (excepto los afectados por sus terrenos lógicamente), después de lo visto (pues garantizaría agua durante años, algo que ahora no se produce), y se está pidiendo a gritos un recrecimiento de Mequinenza a 4000 hm3 (que se hubiera llenado fácilmente), y podría ser utilizado como algo fundamental de la gestión energética con energías limpias (eólica-hidraúlica), con estaciones de bombeo.
Y la cuenca del Guadalquivir pide a gritos que se haga algo para retener más agua. Menos mal que por lo menos se hizo el recrecimiento de la Breña. Hacer nuevas presas tiene un impacto ambiental muy grande, por ello , para minorarlo hay que estudiar cual de los actuales se puede recrecer.

Sobre los desembalses de Cenajo, ES MENTIRA QUE SE HAYAN IDO AL MAR 50 HM3, no hay pruebas, las pruebas que hay es que solo han llegado 15 hm3. Si tienes pruebas pon fotos de Guardamar.
El consumo medio al día de la Cuenca del Segura es de 4 hm3, pero las posibilidades de captación son bastantes mayores, sin problemas pueden captar mayor cantidad de agua para almacenarla en balsas, están dando datos de desembalse sin quitar el consumo del mismo, por lo que ya puedes hacer cuentas.  

Si quieres calcular lo que ha ido al mar esta es la fórmula, sé serio (Desembalse-consumo-almacenamiento en balsas y Pedrera+aguas residuales (en Murcia también la gente se ducha,  caga y  mea).

Pese lo anterior, fue un error de libro meter 76 hm3 en la cuenca del Segura del trasvase, y hay algo raro en Cenajo (seguramente por las reglas de explotación o algo más inquietante que desconocemos), por no dejarlo llenar. El trasvase se ha de hacer si hay déficit de cuenca y ahora no lo había, y eso tiene que cambiar.

----------


## termopar

Para calcularlo bien y ser serio, no hace falta irse tan aguas arriba, eso es un error, se generan muchos mas factores de incertidumbre. Sabes el consumo? sabes el almacenamiento en balsas? sabes las aguas residuales? *vaya análisis!*  lee mi comentario mas arriba, solo me voy 3 km mas arriba de Guardamar, y sobre los 50 Hm3 es el cálculo mas probable y ajustado para ese periodo. Creo que no has entendido el error de concepto. Lee más detenidamente, lo he puesto hasta en negrita.

----------


## La Campaneta

Hay algunos foreros que tienen un especial interés en negar lo evidente. Han salido 
fotos del rio segura a su paso por Orihuela, La Campaneta, Rojales, y sobre todo una 
foto tomada en Guardamar a 1.5 km "aproximadamente" de la desembocadura, que 
dejan muy claro que el rio ha llevado mucho caudal por la vega baja. Sabemos que 
han desviado agua por las acequias y que han mandado agua al Parque Natural del 
Hondo, pero aun así el rio ha llevado durante más de un mes un caudal importante.
La teoria de los 6 m3/seg no hay quien se la crea, viendo el agua que llevaba el rio.

En la pasarela que une La Campaneta con Jacarilla donde el nivel del agua alcanzó
3.80m de máximo, el caudal ha bajado hasta situarse el dia 21-4-2013 en 1.40m,
y todavía bajará más. Haganse una idea de un rio de más de 15 metros de ancho,
 que sube más de 2 metros de altura ( en forma de v) , la cantidad de agua que
llevaba.

A los foreros que defienden la cantinela de los 6 m3/seg, les invito a que visiten
la vega baja, y vean el nivel que alcanzó el agua durante semanas, aunque el
nivel halla bajado, todavia quedan las marcas del agua.

----------


## Luján

15 metros por 2 metros hacen 30 metros cuadrados, que son menos pues dices que el cauce es en V. Lo que no significa nada. Pues falta un dato pasa saber el caudal.

Y curiosamente, nadie ha dado ese dato.

----------


## termopar

Si lujan, tienes toda la razón del mundo, hace falta saber la velocidad del caudal, ......sigue analizando, poco a poco llegarás al resultado, vamos, no desesperes, que te falta poco, ánimo. Por lo menos por ese método obtendrás que algo no concuerda cualitativamente con lo dicho por ti anteriormente. Aunque, si me permites el consejo yo buscaría otro método de cálculo para asegurar mejor el resultado cuantitativamente.

----------


## sergi1907

> Si lujan, tienes toda la razón del mundo, hace falta saber la velocidad del caudal, ......sigue analizando, poco a poco llegarás al resultado, vamos, no desesperes, que te falta poco, ánimo. Por lo menos por ese método obtendrás que algo no concuerda cualitativamente con lo dicho por ti anteriormente. Aunque, si me permites el consejo yo buscaría otro método de cálculo para asegurar mejor el resultado cuantitativamente.


¿Y cuál es ese método?

Me gustaría que nos sacaras de dudas a los que somos un poco novatos en la materia.

----------


## La Campaneta

> 15 metros por 2 metros hacen 30 metros cuadrados, que son menos pues dices que el cauce es en V. Lo que no significa nada. Pues falta un dato pasa saber el caudal.
> 
> Y curiosamente, nadie ha dado ese dato.


El rio por la vega baja tiene una anchura de 60 a 65 metros en forma de V, pero una 
V abierta.
En la parte alta de la V , la anchura del agua no son 15 metros, sino 25 (aprox).
En la parte central del rio el nivel habrá aumentado casi 3 metros de altura, en
vez de 2 metros.

Tengo que decir que el agua circulaba a poca velocidad, pero aún así es mucha agua,
y muchisimo más de 6 m3/seg.

----------


## Luján

> El rio por la vega baja tiene una anchura de 60 a 65 metros en forma de V, pero una 
> V abierta.
> En la parte alta de la V , la anchura del agua no son 15 metros, sino 25 (aprox).
> En la parte central del rio el nivel habrá aumentado casi 3 metros de altura, en
> vez de 2 metros.
> 
> Tengo que decir que el agua circulaba a poca velocidad, pero aún así es mucha agua,
> y muchisimo más de 6 m3/seg.


Aclárate. primero 15, después 25.... y ¿mañana?

----------


## La Campaneta

Aclaraté tú, porque yo he escrito "más de 15 metros". En ningún caso he escrito
que sean 15 metros justos.

Lo de 25 metros de anchura es una estimación aproximada, porque no lo he medido,
pero la próxima vez que vaya al rio intentaré medirlo encima del puente.

----------


## termopar

No creía que tendría que llegar a esto pero bueno:.... muy simple, coges los datos horarios del caudal de rojales de la CHS en el periodo solicitado y te bajas los datos a un excel. Tomas los datos horarios de caudal de la margen izquierda de Levante, y te bajas los datos en formato excel en la siguiente columna. Bajas los datos horarios del caudal de la margen derecha y te bajas los datos en formato excel a la tercera columna. y ahora aplicas en la cuarta columna el cálculo de la columna (A-B-C) que sera el caudal que se va al mar en una hora. Como son m3/s y es una hora en la quinta columna multiplicas por 3600 segundos que tiene una hora, y tendrás los m3 que se van al mar en una hora. Sumas toda la quinta columna y te saldrán los m3 totales de ese periodo y después lo pasas a hectómetros cúbicos,.....vamos, divide por 1000000. Ale, a trabajar!

----------


## termopar

> ¿Entonces no ha llovido nada entre, digamos Cieza, Jumilla, Totana, Abanilla y Guardamar?
> Y el desagüe de los 34 hm3 que dices comenzó el día 11 de marzo y no fueron en pocos días sino en un mes más o menos, lo que da un Hm3/día, desaprovechados para algunos, para mí no; para mí es muy complicado juzgar a nadie por eso.


¿¿¿?????

Que vueltas da la vida!, hace tres años ponías el grito en el cielo ( :Mad: ) por que la CHE tenia que desprenderse de 40 Hm3 del pantano de rialb por no haber expropiado a tiempo unas tierras. Y abriste un hilo titulándolo "agua que va al mar". Quizás hoy podrías comenzar otro que se titulara "agua para todos .....y para el mar".

----------


## faeton

> Si lujan, tienes toda la razón del mundo, hace falta saber la velocidad del caudal, ......sigue analizando, poco a poco llegarás al resultado, vamos, no desesperes, que te falta poco, ánimo. Por lo menos por ese método obtendrás que algo no concuerda cualitativamente con lo dicho por ti anteriormente. Aunque, si me permites el consejo yo buscaría otro método de cálculo para asegurar mejor el resultado cuantitativamente.


Mira estas imágenes. http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...123#post119123

----------


## termopar

Veo las imágenes y la fecha que es posterior a la avenida cuando bajaban menos de 15 m3/s. El pico del desagüe ocurrió el 6 de abril con un caudal de *38 m3/s*, "tres veces el caudal que se ve en esas imágenes" y llegó a *desembocar al mar en ese dia 3hm3*. 

En este foro se dice lo mismo, que no se puede tener en cuenta ni el de guardamar ni el de rojales. Lo que hay que hacer es coger el de rojales y restarle las tomas hasta la desembocadura y eso se ha hecho y se han descontado dichas tomas.

----------


## yatedigoya

Yo creo que no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte, por más que se ven fotos y cálculos, nadie da su brazo a torcer. Yo personalmente, y ahora tras ver las fotos del subforo que ha puesto faeton en el enlace de arriba, sigo estando más seguro de que realmente al mar ha llegado muy poca agua, es decir, poco más de los 7 u 8 m3/seg que marcan los datos del SAIH, pues veo las fotos del río, y vale que no fué el día con mayor crecida, pero tampoco como bien dice un compañero, tampoco se ven señales a la llegada a guardamar de que el agua hubiese llevado mucha más altura, como si se puede apreciar en otras fotos de algo más arriba (antes de las derivaciones para riego) y todo ello creo que se ve bien documentado en fotos que han puesto los compañeros.

Si ya tanto termopar o Azul no os quereis dar cuenta de esto, creo que no se puede discutir más sobre el asunto, por lo menos por mi parte, siempre he tenido una pequeña duda de si algo de razón al ver las fotos del río casi llegando a guardamar, pues no conocía donde estaban exactamente las tomas de agua para riegos, pero al ver esas fotos con todo bien indicado, ahora si estoy seguro de que no creo que haya mucha diferencia entre los datos aportados por la CHS y la realidad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Yo no tengo ni idea de la discusión, ni de los datos, pero resulta sorprendente, viendo las fotos que habeis puesto del Segura, que pretendais que eso son 7 u 8 m3/s, no sé, me he debido perder algo...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es que no lo entiendo, alguien pretende que esto son 7-8 m3/s?????????????????
Supongo que me he perdido muchas cosas...

----------


## termopar

Tranquilo Nodoyuna:

La razón no la tiene el que más la repite o el que más alza la voz. Ya están expuestos los argumentos y nadie quita o da la razón. Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones (evidentemente la mía es clara, clarísima). Esto es un foro que se entiende pretende informar, aclarar, argumentar... Y el resultado ha sido más que positivo. Al menos en lo que al hilo se refiere.

----------


## Nodoyuna

No, si estoy muy tranquilo, pero es que si esa foto es de la desembocadura no hay discusión posible, no hay argumentos en contra: no entiendo que se pueda argumentar que van 7-8 m3/s por ahí, o no se sabe de lo que se habla o se miente descaradamente, la verdad es que no lo entiendo y por eso digo que debe de haber algo que yo no conozco y el que no sabe de lo que habla soy yo ?????????

----------


## faeton

> Es que no lo entiendo, alguien pretende que esto son 7-8 m3/s?????????????????
> Supongo que me he perdido muchas cosas...


No es exactamente la desembocadura. 

http://maps.google.es/maps?q=guardam...311.35,,0,6.72

----------


## sergi1907

> Es que no lo entiendo, alguien pretende que esto son 7-8 m3/s?????????????????
> Supongo que me he perdido muchas cosas...


Me gustaría saber de qué día es esta foto y quién es el autor.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, no es la desembocadura, pero justo aguas arriba a mano izquierda (donde se ve el árbol), aunque no se vea, es donde está el azud de Guardamar de segura y las derivaciones o tomas tanto de la margen izquierda como derecha del levante y todo lo que baja por ese puente no es medido por el comentado azud. Ahí exactamente está el gran error. Por cierto, después de esta imagen ya no hay más que la desembocadura, ni tomas ni nada de nada, solo el mar. Mejor me lo pones.

----------


## faeton

> Bueno, no es la desembocadura, pero justo aguas arriba a mano izquierda (donde se ve el árbol), aunque no se vea, es donde está el azud de Guardamar de segura y las derivaciones o tomas tanto de la margen izquierda como derecha del levante y todo lo que baja por ese puente no es medido por el comentado azud. Ahí exactamente está el gran error. Por cierto, después de esta imagen ya no hay más que la desembocadura, ni tomas ni nada de nada, solo el mar. Mejor me lo pones.


Por un lado, tienes razón el azud de Guardamar, no está midiendo lo que desemboca realmente, porque coge en el antiguo cauce del segura. Pero una vez se integra otra vez las dos ramas (el nuevo cauce que es el de la foto y el azud,  y que conste que no es para llevarte la contraria  :Wink:  .   sí  hay más adelante hay más tomas de agua: 


http://maps.google.es/maps?q=guardam...ciana&t=h&z=18


Por otro lado, tampoco sabemos cuanto pertenece a infiltraciones marinas, y las escorrentías que se forman y desembocan ahí por mal tiempo.... que pueden hacer que aumenten el caudal aguas abajo de Cenajo y Camarillas.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Me gustaría saber de qué día es esta foto y quién es el autor.


Es de las fotos que abren este hilo, de un mensaje de Azul, hay varias más y en todas se aprecia un caudal muy importante, no sé si serán suyas las fotos.

Estaba buscando a ver si encuentro una foto de lo que son 8 m3/s pero no encuentro, pero vamos si el cauce tiene un poco de anchura con ese caudal hace pie un cangrejo de río...  :Smile:

----------


## termopar

> Por un lado, tienes razón el azud de Guardamar, no está midiendo lo que desemboca realmente, porque coge en el antiguo cauce del segura. Pero una vez se integra otra vez las dos ramas (el nuevo cauce que es el de la foto y el azud,  y que conste que no es para llevarte la contraria  .   sí  hay más adelante hay más tomas de agua: 
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.es/maps?q=guardam...ciana&t=h&z=18
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, tampoco sabemos cuanto pertenece a infiltraciones marinas, y las escorrentías que se forman y desembocan ahí por mal tiempo.... que pueden hacer que aumenten el caudal aguas abajo de Cenajo y Camarillas.


Saludos faeton:

Varias cosas comentarte:

lo primero mi más sincera felicitación por reconocer (y ser el primero que lo hace) que la medición del guardamar no es la correcta medida de caudal que desemboca al mar, me siento gratificado después de tanto tiempo tratando de hacer ver en esta web que esto es así.

y estoy de acuerdo, como decías en marzo, que tanta agua como ha sido desembalsada ha sido un autentico desproposito por parte de la CHS,

Lo segundo, sé que hay acequias pero de poca entidad, sin balsas de recogida y de poco uso, a efectos de cálculo son despreciables, pero reconozco que mi forma de expresarlo ha sido, digamos, incorrecta.

otro detalle, en ese punto el mar aun no alcanza esa zona en concreto y menos sin haber borrascas centradas en la desembocadura que pudiesen elevar la altura del mar. escorrentías. tampoco hay dado que las lluvias se han centrado en la cuanca alta del segura y durante este periodo ha sido poco prolijo en el bajo segura.

En todo caso, te agradezco tu sinceridad.

----------


## Vins

> No es exactamente la desembocadura. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Nodoyuna
> 
> 
> ...


No soy de la zona, pero viendo el google maps y demás visores cartográficos, lo que veo es que los dos ramales se unen entre el puente y el edificio grande que se ve en la foto, por tanto el caudal visible en la foto se corresponde exclusivamente al canal de avenidas, a la vista muy superior a los 6-8 m3; al que habría que sumarle los 6-7 m3 que salian por el azud de guardamar.

----------


## Vins

> Por un lado, tienes razón el azud de Guardamar, no está midiendo lo que desemboca realmente, porque coge en el antiguo cauce del segura. Pero una vez se integra otra vez las dos ramas (el nuevo cauce que es el de la foto y el azud,  y que conste que no es para llevarte la contraria  .   sí  hay más adelante hay más tomas de agua: 
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.es/maps?q=guardam...ciana&t=h&z=18
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, tampoco sabemos cuanto pertenece a infiltraciones marinas, y las escorrentías que se forman y desembocan ahí por mal tiempo.... que pueden hacer que aumenten el caudal aguas abajo de Cenajo y Camarillas.


Las tomas o derivaciones de agua que mencionas a mi me parecen más bien retornos de riego. Si os fijáis el canal o cauce al que desembocan no es el encauzamiento del segura propiamente dicho, sino otro paralelo. Viendo toda la longitud del mismo vemos que no tiene conexión directa con el encauzamiento del segura.

Por otro lado no me parece lógico que desde la desembocadura se tome agua para regar las vegas que quedan aguas arriba, y desde luego que simplemente por gravedad no sería posible.

Si buscáis la zona en el visor iberpix del IGN, veréis que el sentido del flujo representado en el mapa para estas acequias es hacia el río y no a la inversa

Además si os fijáis en las imágenes aéreas del google maps parece que desemboca agua al mar por el cauce paralelo al segura, que sólo puede provenir de las mencionadas acequias; ya que no hay conexión directa con el segura, y además éste va seco completamente aguas abajo del azud de guardamar. 

Lo que intuyo de la lectura de los mapas del IGN es que buena parte de esas acequias derivan de una principal, la acequia de la Alcúdia, que tiene la toma en el azud de Rojales.

Otro de estos canales es el azarbe de enmedio, que como podemos comprobar con la lectura de la siguiente noticia, "vierte sus aguas a la desembocadura del Segura":
http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...o/1098191.html

En esta otra noticia vemos como se usó otro de estos canales, el azarbe del Convenio Nuevo, para desaguar el agua salada al mar:http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/v/20...-20120102.html

----------


## Azul

Dejaros ya de dar vueltas... reconocer las evidencias.

La CHS midio mal y por seguridad se decide mandar agua rio abajo a su suerte. Gran parte se gue al mar y no hay remedio, espero que sirva de leccion y que la proxima vez todo sea más correcto.

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Objetivo de quienes manejan el agua en este país ( que en su mayoría ya no son españoles):

Mantener los embalses al mínimo para decir constantemente que no hay agua y SUBIR SU PRECIO: Sí , este es el objetivo primordial

Lo que hemos visto en el Segura no es más que un intento desesperado de seguir este objetivo. 

La CHS miente. Ha mentido con los datos de desembocadura. No es un error. Evidentemente no puede mostrar su verdadero objetivo.
No podía permitir que esta noticia saliese en La Verdad: CENAJO 100%

El agua del Tajo-SEgura se lleva tirando deliberadamente al mar en los últimos años por la desembocadura del Júcar. Lo que habéis visto en 
el Segura es sólo la punta del iceberg

Algunos embalses que se mantienen bajos deliberadamente de forma descarada: Entrepeñas, Buendía, Tous, Cuevas, Contreras, Alarcón. 

Murcianos, Valencianos, Almerienses, estad atentos a las salidas al mar por acequias y ríos, cualquier salida, Comentad y denunciad 
como cuando ahora se ha visto en el Segura, sea un ataque y una burla a vosotros, porque esto es lo que es fomentar la escased de agua
para subiros el precio de esta

----------


## Luján

No registrado,

¿Tienes datos que apoyen tus teorías? Especialmente la de que el agua del ATS se va Júcar abajo. Es la mayor paranoia que he leído en mucho tiempo.

----------

